# Girl, Please: Gsu Student Sends Racist Text To Wrong Person & Blames Autocorrect



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 22, 2018)

A Georgia Southern University student is on an apology tour after a text message with a racist slur was sent to the wrong person, and made public through multiple social media sites.

Courtney Schaefer, a student at GSU, was allegedly vetting a new roomie when she mistakenly sent out a text to the soon-to-be bunkmate, that included the n-word. But, apparently, the text was not meant to be racist at all. 













 P



“OMG! I am so sorry! Holy crap. Damn spell check I did NOT mean to say that," Schaefer replied after recognizing the wrong recipient received the text, reports the AJC.

After realizing her mistake, she blamed autocorrect and continued to apologize for the incident. “I meant to say triggerish, meaning like, you seemed really cool, nothing that triggered a red flag! I’m so embarrassed. I apologize.”

But the new roommate screenshot the messages and decided to share them on social media. 

Dajah Morrison, a Georgia Southern University senior who said she personally knows the victim, said she was so mad, she was sweating with anger when she first saw the text. WSAV reports that Morrison did not believe Schaefer's explanation. 

“Triggerish is not a word at all, either. The closest word to that is triggerfish. So, for her to cover those things up, it just didn’t add up.” 

The University also jumped in and vows to look into the incident. 




"The use of such racist comments is offensive and unacceptable and in no way reflects the attitudes or values of Georgia Southern University," President Shelley Nickel said in a statement. "To be clear, there is no place for bigotry or racism on our campuses.”

Georgia Southern University is in the heart of the deep south. With that in mind, Morrison still has faith the university will address this issue and properly take care of the situation. "Hopefully, they’ll be professional and handle everything correctly, but I’m just hoping they shut that down and show other students we don’t play that. We’re here to learn.”


----------



## DeRay (Jul 22, 2018)

Sidebar..I hate that they refer to the school as GSU because in my mind/ world that's Grambling...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 23, 2018)

That's pretty awful.   Thank goodness she's been exposed.  Now, the other roommate has been saved from sharing the same room with her.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jul 23, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> That's pretty awful.   Thank goodness she's been exposed.  Now, the other roommate has been saved from sharing the same room with her.



IKR. And potentially unknowingly having her toothbrush up someone’s hind parts. 

She needs to keep it 100. That’s how white folks feel when they scope you out. Poor save. That’s no autocorrect


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jul 23, 2018)

Her excuse was pretty lame to put it mildly. Since when does autocorrect use profanity? Triggerish to *iggerish? I don't think so, Becky.

What would be fair to me, would be to kick Becky out of the school. If GSU doesn't tolerate racism and use of racial slurs, deny her from attending the school. Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 23, 2018)

If it "autocorrected" to that word then that means she had to have taught her phone that word by using it in the first place. So. Double fail.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 23, 2018)

DeepBluSea said:


> IKR. And potentially unknowingly having her toothbrush up someone’s hind parts.
> 
> She needs to keep it 100. That’s how white folks feel when they scope you out. Poor save. That’s no autocorrect


What bothers me is that she didn't own up to what she said.   Why back peddle?   The heart speaks the truth. Own it.


----------



## shermeezy (Jul 23, 2018)

DeRay said:


> Sidebar..I hate that they refer to the school as GSU because in my mind/ world that's Grambling...


Right, that's the only reason I opened this thread. Just wanted to make sure they weren't talking about GSU.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 23, 2018)

DeRay said:


> Sidebar..I hate that they refer to the school as GSU because in my mind/ world that's Grambling...


Me too.


----------



## Laela (Jul 23, 2018)

This is the kind of excuse of a lie a white person who thinks black people are stupid would say...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 23, 2018)

Laela said:


> This is the kind of excuse of a lie a white person who thinks black people are stupid would say...


  Hey @Laela.      

Been there.  I work with some who think this way.  It's sad.      Thank God it's not 'ALL' white persons.   This is more about an individual who choses to be a racist.   They are the ones who make it harder for those who are truly loving and non racist.    Sadly racism comes in 'all' colors, not just white.


----------



## Lute (Jul 23, 2018)

If I recall correctly,  auto-correct also stores words you use frequently as well. She's trying to be slick ....... ****, we aint dumb.. WE SEEE YOU


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 23, 2018)

Laela said:


> This is the kind of excuse of a lie a white person who thinks black people are stupid would say...



Facts!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2018)

Lute said:


> If I recall correctly,  auto-correct also stores words you use frequently as well. She's trying to be slick ....... ****, we aint dumb.. WE SEEE YOU


This is true, especially the names I call my family / loved ones, they pop up automatically as if it's reading my mind. 

To be clear, the names I call my family are 'love names'.       No (_other_)  names.


----------

